# Choosing a reliable, great tasting concentrate. TFA, Clyrolinx or Pirate's Grog?



## Razien (18/5/16)

Hey guys, I've recently started DIY juice making. Thus far my first batches(English toffee, mango, ice cream, cheesecake and lemon) came out quite decent after two weeks of steeping at 4.5%-5%. All concentrates were obtained from clyrolinx. However, I'm ready to order a bigger variety of concentrates, just cant decide where! What are your experiences with these vendors? and where would you suggest I buy? Thanks

Your help will be appreciated.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

Razien said:


> Hey guys, I've recently started DIY juice making. Thus far my first batches(English toffee, mango, ice cream, cheesecake and lemon) came out quite decent after two weeks of steeping at 4.5%-5%. All concentrates were obtained from clyrolinx. However, I'm ready to order a bigger variety of concentrates, just cant decide where! What are your experiences with these vendors? and where would you suggest I buy? Thanks
> 
> Your help will be appreciated.



I think your missing the best part of DIY, which experimenting and finding out for yourself. Taste is subjective anyway and what works for you might nit work for anyone else.
Just looking at your experience vs mine with Clyrolinx, your mixing at 4.5-5% and yet I found 10-12% to be much better when using Clyrolinx concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (18/5/16)

I for one did not want to struggle finding my own way with lesser known concentrates. There is a whole DIY community out there (locally and internationally) with great recipes and comments (including guidelines on percentages to use) based on TFA, FA, CAP, INW and other concentrate brands. These brands are huge and have the ability to ensure not only quality products, but also safe products.

That is not to say there is anything wrong with the lesser known flavour concentrates. They might be the big thing tomorrow. My choice, at this stage, is just to use concentrates, which I can get a lot of very useful information on. As I become more proficient (I hope), this might change.

Locally, these brands are stocked by www.valleyvapour.co.za and www.blckvapour.co.za, that I know of.

EDIT: Missed http://www.flavrvape.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RezaD (18/5/16)

My favourites are TFA, Flavout Art and Flavour West.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Razien (18/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I think your missing the best part of DIY, which experimenting and finding out for yourself. Taste is subjective anyway and what works for you might nit work for anyone else.
> Just looking at your experience vs mine with Clyrolinx, your mixing at 4.5-5% and yet I found 10-12% to be much better when using Clyrolinx concentrates.



Thanks, its just the budget is tight, so i'd like to go into the next step with great tasting flavours. While taste may be subjective, a bigger view of people's different experiences will contribute to choosing my next vendor. I haven't had any bad experiences with clyrolinx, however, some flavours seem a bit odd tasting. What i do know is that % differs, depending on the flavour concentrate used. So that may be the reason you've had much higher percentages. After all, their concentrates are quite concentrated(approving their statement).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

Razien said:


> Thanks, its just the budget is tight, so i'd like to go into the next step with great tasting flavours. While taste may be subjective, a bigger view of people's different experiences will contribute to choosing my next vendor. I haven't had any bad experiences with clyrolinx, however, some flavours seem a bit odd tasting. What i do know is that % differs, depending on the flavour concentrate used. So that may be the reason you've had much higher percentages. After all, their concentrates are quite concentrated(approving their statement).



Sorry my advise didn't take budget into account. I am fairly new to DIY and been having a lot of fun doing my own thing and recreating recipes that guys have shared here. I would give the TFA, FA, FW and Inawera concentrates a go as there are tons of threads and reddit's and communities that share their experience with their concentrates. I'm heading down the TFA and FW route this month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Razien (18/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Sorry my advise didn't take budget into account. I am fairly new to DIY and been having a lot of fun doing my own thing and recreating recipes that guys have shared here. I would give the TFA, FA, FW and Inawera concentrates a go as there are tons of threads and reddit's and communities that share their experience with their concentrates. I'm heading down the TFA and FW route this month.


I like the different varieties TFA have to offer. can you perhaps tell me what clyrolinx concentrates you have tried and your view on it?


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

Razien said:


> I like the different varieties TFA have to offer. can you perhaps tell me what clyrolinx concentrates you have tried and your view on it?



I bought quite a few but off the top of my head I really like their Strawberry, Banana and Chocolate Milk. I use their Menthol as well because it's not very strong and overpowering. A mix I make often and really enjoy is 7% Strawberry, 4% Banana, 2% Marshmallow, 2% Cream and 1% EM. I call her StrawNana she's made solely with Clyrolinx flavours.
I have a real mix bag of concentrates from Clyrolinx, Skyblue, Vape-o-wave, Pirates grogg and TFA. This month I'm buying a whole lot of FW concentrates. I want to try them all out including Inawera.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RezaD (18/5/16)

Taste is really subjective but you will find exactly what that means in diy. As for budget there are a lot of flavours from Vapour Mountain that I prefer over the big brands like TFA, FA etc. Off the top of my head their coffee, menthol, mint, peach, rooibos, vanilla, caramel, custard, strawberry and apple are better imo . I have too many to remember.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

